# Recommendations Please



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and am looking for some tips on some parts. 
I've got a stock white 98 Sentra GXE and Im looking to spice it up a bit. 
I've already done a few minor mods to it with euro tails and a painted center piece in the back so the back looks pretty good. 
Now I'm more for the looks and not the performance just yet so I was wondering what I could do to make my car look better. 
I've been searching around for the past few days during my spare time and I've seen some nice things, but not quite sure what to grab. 
I was leaning towards the halo headlights and maybe some interior lighting but I'm not quite sure what light are for the interior. 
I saw some fog lights too but again I'm not sure which to buy. 

Just want to spice her up a bit. Right now I have about $250 to spend so I want to purchase wisely with my limited budget. As time goes on I want to eventually spice up the entire car but for right now I just want to know what would be the best thing to buy with $250. 
Thanks in advance. 
(Sorry for another noob post, I searched but I have a dialup modem and loading pictures with this thing is a headache)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

So you mean all cosmetic wise? Personally I'de start dumping cash into performance but some nice looking cosmetics are PIAA or Sylvania lights, nice wheels, maybe a tint.

This should really be in the cosmetic section


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

"message for NEW b14 members" means YOU man. read this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26928


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

look through cardomain pages of other B14. There you will see what people have done, and get some ideas on what to do. Also ebay has some parts that are cheap and you can get ideas there. I myself want to get speaker, and if I had that 250 i would get some speakers or just a headunit.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

www.sentra.net 

Start off with the basic, HS cold air intake, HS header, 2in exhaust, Bump the timing up 15*


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> www.sentra.net
> 
> Start off with the basic, HS cold air intake, HS header, 2in exhaust, Bump the timing up 15*


LOL, he said cosmetic.

Get some wheels and drop it a little bit, tint the windows.

For the front go to liuspeedtuning.com and get the headlights and corners off there, hell maybe even the grille, or make your own. Cut out that black honeycomb and put some mesh in there, gutter mesh at home depot is like 1.17 or something and some epoxy to attach it. Fog lights look pretty cool too, and they are useful.

see the differnece in the headlights

















Grille you can get off that same site.









Grille you can make, takes about an hour to do.

also go to autozone and get a little black rubber stubby antenna to get rid of that CB antenna.

http://www.syndicatekustomz.com has some neat stuff as well.



also post a pic up of your rear end with the painted reflector thingiee.


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry for posting in the wrong thread, thanks for all the help though. I'll post some pics as soon as I get my scanner up and running.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

It would be on the safe side to go cosmetic using OEM accessories or JDM/Euro parts not to mention some of them are quite functional like the crystal headlights and signals


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

moved to cosmetic... two things to check out.. www.sentra.net and the project 1.6t on www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------

